# Wild Camping-Newbie!



## shobi (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi everyone my name is shobi, just found this site by accident while browsing wild camping and related topics. I am a newbie don't know alot about wild camping. This will be be first time I will have wild camped, so I was hoping to get some advice from the more experienced among you.

I am planning to go for 4 days this month with my five friends. We are thinking of going for anywhere in Scotland. We don't want busy sites, We also want to light a fire, must be near to somewhere we can explore like rivers natural sceneries, mountains etc as we want to go walking in the day time. I am thinking of going to Isle of skye/Isle of Mull. Also I want ask is it legal to camp anywhere in Scotland?

Any other places/suggetions would be appreciated...   thank you.


----------



## maingate (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi shobi and welcome to the forum.

You do not say what you will be camping in. If it is a tent then you have the right to roam in most of Scotland. If you have a campervan or motorhome, there are plenty of wilding spots but some do not allow overnighting.


----------



## shobi (Jul 11, 2011)

thank you maingate, sorry i didn't mention about the tent. we will be staying in 9 person tent.


----------



## iwm (Jul 11, 2011)

If in a tent then maybe these sites will help a bit

Campsite-Wildcamping

and

Scottish Outdoor Access Code - Home

and

wild camping in Scotland

The website you are on at the moment helps us all with wildcamping sites for motorhomes and camping cars and the like.

Have Funin Scotland

IanM
Edinburgh


----------



## shobi (Jul 11, 2011)

thank you Ian


----------



## iwm (Jul 11, 2011)

Oops! just remembered.

It would be irresponsible for me not to mention these wee devils

http://www.midgeforecast.co.uk/

This summer is due to be a bumper year for Scottish Midges

Warning levels are already at 5 (Max. Nuisance level) in the Glencoe area

Cheers

IanM


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 11, 2011)

iwm said:


> Oops! just remembered.
> 
> It would be irresponsible for me not to mention these wee devils
> 
> ...



This is bad news, they are a blooming nuisance:rolleyes2:


----------



## shobi (Jul 11, 2011)

I am aware of this...it's getting me worried now. we are planning to go to Isle of Skye(not sure yet) which is on level 2 so fingure crossed. I 've mentioned in my 1st post that I am looking to tent near lake or somewhere where I can enjoy scenery. I was wondering do you guys know any places which you recon I should go?


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi Shobi and a midge forecast welcome to the site.


----------



## shobi (Jul 11, 2011)

thx Guernsey Donkey, im in love with this forum never had that quick replies before . Guernsey your pic album is great love the place hopefuly i will go there.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 11, 2011)

shobi said:


> I am aware of this...it's getting me worried now. we are planning to go to Isle of Skye(not sure yet) which is on level 2 so fingure crossed. I 've mentioned in my 1st post that I am looking to tent near lake or somewhere where I can enjoy scenery. I was wondering do you guys know any places which you recon I should go?


 
ya know that is such a difficult question, especially in a tent, you can camp almost anywhere, scotland is so beautiful anywhere you go, you will get midged especially near a loch, the 3 pics i have put up are  here 56.94254,-5.853224, great spot you can then drive up to Malliag and get on the ferry to skye, but it is a very very personal choice, you will be spoilt for choice

jen


----------



## shobi (Jul 12, 2011)

thank you soo much Jen great pics. Sorry for this dumb question, but what are the meaning of these numbers *56.94254,-5.853224* ?


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Shobi - don't let the midges put you off your trip - just go for it but do not camp up to near water or you will be a feast for the midge - remember if you kill just one midge 10,000 come to the funeral. Over the past two years we have used "o so soft" from Avon you can buy it almost anywhere, it works for us and it may just work for you. Remember always camp facing into the breeze and stay away from waterfalls, we made that mistake some years ago and boy did we suffer.

What ever you decide I hope you enjoy.


----------



## shobi (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you Guernsey Donkey for the great advice.I will share the pics when i get back.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 13, 2011)

shobi said:


> thank you soo much Jen great pics. Sorry for this dumb question, but what are the meaning of these numbers *56.94254,-5.853224* ?


 
these are co ordinates of the places in the pics, copy and paste them into your google maps search bar and it will bring the place up on the map, 

Jen xx


----------

